# quoll quite a mouthful for snake



## Jessica_lee (Dec 18, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-16-2009
*Source:* daily mercury

A BLACK-HEADED python got a bit more than it could chew after it swallowed a Northern Quoll that was wearing a radio collar

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 18, 2009)

glad to see they helped the snake ..great pics ..sad about the quoll but thats nature at its best ...except for the collar


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 19, 2009)

A bit of roughage never hurt anyone :lol:


----------



## Jessica_lee (Dec 19, 2009)

i want to know how they found the snake, and knew it was sick.

were they tracking the quoll and saying "hmm moving very slow today"


----------

